
Grant Imahara, host of MythBusters, dies at 49 - Alupis
https://www.wlwt.com/article/grant-imahara-host-of-mythbusters-dies-at-49/33305253#
======
raverbashing
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828444)

~~~
dang
There have been several. We've merged them into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828253).

------
technick
It's definitely a sad moment. I tooked photos of him and the group when they
visited dragoncon in Atlanta around 2009 / 2010\. Something cool happened, I
was invited to a after hours party with the whole team. I had to chancel my
previously scheduled competitive drinking at that time but of course I did.

